# AWE32: IRQ conflict

## jacob

Hey all.

I've got this AWE32 and I just can't make it work. I keep getting this in my log:

```
kernel: sb: Interrupt test on IRQ7 failed - Probable IRQ conflict
```

No matter which IRQ I try.

It was running fine on the 2.4.14 kernel but after upgrading to the 2.4.18 kernel I've been unable to get sound from my computer.

Hope somebody can help me - I want my music back!

- Jacob

----------

## pjp

All I can say is, you're in for a long haul.  I have an AWE32 (non PnP) and haven't been able to get it working.  

I'm a little disappointed, because it worked under RedHat 7.1.  I've posted some questions under "All Things 

Gentoo".  Maybe there are some answers there that might help.

Good luck, and if you figure it out, please tell me   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jacob

What kernel are you running?

What does /var/log/* say about it?

Maybe it's a bug in the 2.4.18 kernel.

----------

## pjp

Version2.4.19-r1 (/lib/modules/<kernel version>).

kernel log:

May  4 13:10:56 [kernel] Soundblaster audio driver Copyright (C) by Hannu Savolainen 1993-1996

May  4 13:11:06 [kernel] AWE32: No ISAPnP cards found

May  4 13:11:06 [kernel] <SoundBlaster EMU8000 (RAM0k)>

Thats all I've noticed.  Doesn't tell me much  :Smile: .  And I knew it wasn't a PnP card.

----------

## Guest

I have this card as well. it is non pnp ISA. Currently my situation is this.

Gaim plays sound. (apparently GAIM uses ESD to play its sound. what is esd? enlightened sound deamon?) Anyway, it works! so i dont know...but thats the only way i can get sound now. heh. what a mess.. i dunno whats goin on and if its using ALSA or OSS!? god. i need help  :Sad: 

----------

## pjp

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> I have this card as well. it is non pnp ISA. Currently my situation is this.
> 
> Gaim plays sound. (apparently GAIM uses ESD to play its sound. what is esd? enlightened sound deamon?) Anyway, it works! so i dont know...but thats the only way i can get sound now. heh. what a mess.. i dunno whats goin on and if its using ALSA or OSS!? god. i need help 

 

What did you do to get it recognized?  I could never get sound out of it.

----------

## Curious

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> Gaim plays sound. (apparently GAIM uses ESD to play its sound. what is esd? enlightened sound deamon?)

 

 Perhaps we should put this in the FAQ, as I've answered it a few times here, and several times on irc ( #gentoo @ irc.openprojects.net -> I'm sometimes on as qes ).

 If you emerge Gnome, it will in turn emerge ESD, the enlightened sound daemon.  This daemon allows for several programs to share a soundcard.  It is a good thing.  KDE has a similar program.  It's called ARTS.

 ESD / ARTS will start when you start gnome / kde.  It will tie up the soundcard at /dev/dsp ( using OSS or ALSA, it doesn't matter ).

 To play sounds once ESD / arts has launched, you either need ESD / arts support in that application 

 OR to kill off ESD / arts 

 OR to use the wrapper program "esddsp <program name> <program args>" / "artsdsp <program name> <program args>"

 Should I write up a more sensible faq for this question, and perhaps somebody can make it sticky in this forum?

----------

## pjp

Curious:  Probably couldn't hurt.  Sound in general needs major work IMO.  Seems to be the biggest problem with Gentoo.

----------

## jacob

After reading the above I decided to try out alsa again.

It seems to be working somewhat, though a lot of the docs on the alsa site seem deprecated. Anyways, I'm still having problems. I can now run the mixer, and I can even get a bit of sound. Unfortunately only a split second of it. Then I get various error messages. Trying to play a little .wav from the KDE shares I get:

```
ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:411:(snd_pcm_hw_drain) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_DRAIN failed: Input/output error
```

and if I try a regular music .wav file I get:

```
aplay: pcm_write:968: write error: Input/output error
```

What can I do?

----------

